# Living in Westchester NY trying to register an inherited S&W...



## nycmic (Jul 10, 2011)

I am new to getting my handgun license and just found out I have to have purchased a handgun before my interview and fingerprint date. I would like to know how i can register a handgun I inherited from my father how past 7 years back? I would love to know....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Call your local Sheriff's department they should know.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Be very careful how you go about this.
Things have changed since I lived there but not a lot.

Call the NYS pistol club guys

AFS


----------

